# To Walk Puppy or not to Walk Puppy?



## AdorableD (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi, congratulations, what happy times ahead. I was in exactly the same position with my sweet Dora this time last year. Definitely take her to meet as many people, young and old, in different places ie cafes, shops, playgroups. Make sure introductions are not too long and are always friendly, not overbearing. Carry her and take a little blanket so that if you put her down she is on that. Avoid, for the time being, heavily dog populated areas although gentle fully vaccinated dogs are great to meet. You are so right that socialisation is extremely important and this strategy definitely works. At one and a bit Dora is the sweetest best natured dog you will find anywhere. Good luck?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congrats on lil' Lillie!

If you have a fenced yard, you can exercise her plenty just playing games there. Lily cd re always suggests good games to get them to follow you around the yard, to develop their recall to you. That's a critical skill. 

One suggestion is to carry or use a carrier and take Lillie to dog-friendly places like Home Depot or Lowes (or the BC equivalent) and wander around with her in a cart. Another is to take her in the car to busy parking lots and watch all the people come and go. Around the house, go for the vacuum cleaner, ring bells, make untypical noises to give her the exposure. 

For doggie exposure, if you know anyone with fully vaccinated dogs, they should be ok for a meet and greet, probably best in your home or yard. Our boys were about 10 weeks when they got their second round of immunizations and our vet gave us the ok to do a bit of public walking then. There were places we wouldn't go til they were fully vaccinated, but we felt our immediate neighborhood was fairly safe. 

I found harnesses in XXS which was perfect for my mini boys for about 2-3 months. The brand was American River by Doggie Design. My boys were 2.3lbs and 2.8lbs at their first vet visit at about 9 weeks old, around the first of July. By the first of August, they had both doubled that and added a few ounces for good measure. 

The carriers we got were useful for some months longer. We used them for car travel til they got bigger, and in public til they were fully vaccinated. 

I'm sure more folks will offer ideas.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I followed this chart https://www.puppyculture.com/new-exercise-chart.html when Milo was a pup. I carried him everywhere till he got his 2nd shot. Playtime with older vaccinated dog, not that the older dog can stand puppy antics but a good thing for milo.

One thing I hear over and over again is dogs are afraid of fireworks. My son had one of those old school toy gun that makes a loud pop. We got him used to that sound. He was 6 months old when he heard his first real fireworks on NYE and he didn’t even flinch.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I guess part of it depends on the area you live in. If you live where most of your neighbors have dogs they keep on leashes and that are vaccinated. I would walk her some, not a lot if high traffic areas. I was able to walk mine around a short block within my neighborhood. He has good walking habits because of this. I would take him to shopping stores, starbucks etc but hold him and let him meet people. I did not do enough of that and it would have been a great benefit . I did take mine to the groomer from the get go she knew he only had his 1st set of shots, she would take care of him and send him right home. If you have a training facility they ay have a puppy class, all pups are current on their vaccinations and its really just a socialization class. I didn't have that where I am but it certainly would benefit greatly. If I ever do it again..(I'm getting to old) that is what I would do. Lots of puppy and people socialization.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I lived on the edge of town and took my puppy on a 20 foot lead to romp in the field. This is no problem in the winter, well before planting. On the way to the field I had to walk a couple of blocks and trained him to not walk in the street.

I had him greet other safe dogs. In town, all dogs are vaccinated, so it was not really an issue. No roaming dogs. He was also able to associate with trash cans and bicycles. 

I would also take the puppy to the vet's office. Just have him sit nicely at the door and wait for you to open it, tell him "in", then enter the office. Say hello, sit for a minute, then leave. More than likely someone will give him a treat and a pet. When he goes in for shots he won't think anything of it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, I did lots of games in my fenced yard to develop my bond with Javelin, but that doesn't mean he didn't go places either. I took him to my obedience club where he was allowed to meet and greet lots of people and well mannered healthy adult dogs. I also carried him through lots of stores. I walked him on my front lawn, but since there are potentially door forgers in one direction and loose dogs in the other direction in my neighborhood walking in my neighborhood waited until he was bigger and fully immunized, but even now is limited since I don't want any of our dogs getting attacked in the street.


----------



## Molls (Apr 26, 2019)

I got a little stroller on Amazon, so that I could take Jasper for walks. My vet was very adamant about him not touching the ground outside, except for my back yard. He just started going to a puppy class, and for that he had to have at least 2 vaccinations. I take him lots of places in the car and to my friends/family where I know their animals are vaccinated.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

There is more to 'socialization' than just meeting other dogs and people............Happy Puppyhood and have fun!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Where I use to live...when I got the poodle puppies, I waited until they had 2 sets of puppy shots before taking them on walks up my road and such. The breeder also told me not to take them anywhere until they had that 2nd series which he gave them in another couple weeks I think it was. (my poor memory) 

I had a little picket fence in the front yard and I'd have them out with me there sometimes and people would walk by and stop to visit. Neighborhood kids would see that we were out and come over and ask if they could visit with the puppies, to which I said, "of course." They got lots of good kid socialization. As soon as they had their 2nd set of shots, I took them up the road for little mini walks, to places like Home Depot or other places, making sure not to go to pet stores or dog parks...anywhere where a lot of dogs had been, with the exception of a quick 5 minute visit to a few vet offices for a weight, a cookie and a little lovins from the receptionists...did that about once a week. 

Anywhere I took them, if it was further away than usual, I'd check with vets in the area if there had been any cases of parvo lately. And if there had been I'd have been more selective. My vets have always told me after 2 sets of shots, they should be good enough. 

I prefer not to carry them after that because they need to feel different ground surfaces and see things from their vantage point. Of course that didn't help Maurice, who has a marked distaste for hardwood floors. But the other day he surprised me and got lonely when Matisse and I were all the way down the hall in the den. And he decided to brave it and come that loooong distance down the hardwood floor hall way. haha. I made a big fuss over his bravery that time.

My thoughts are that yes, parvo and distemper are deadly diseases or are very apt to be but an impoverished critical early socialization is pretty deadly too...it can ruin a dog, making his life a living hell as well as the humans'. So, if a dog is going to die of something, I'd rather it be not drawn out over a life time. So to me ample and a varied, enriched socialization protocol is even more important than worrying too much about diseases.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

As puppies I took Iris and Poppy to dog friendly stores, but not pet stores. Some sporting goods stores here, hardware stores, Home Depot, Lowes, and a local thrift store. I would take a bath towel and put it in the shopping cart and plop the puppy i. The cart on the towel. They get exposed to various sounds, sights and people and yet are safe from diseases until vaccinations are in full effect. Upon arriving home from our daily outings the towel went in the wash and we put another towel in the car for the next day. After vaccinations were in effect we went the same places, but on all four doggy feet. By then she was accustomed to the stores and not worried about anything at all.

Best of luck with your new baby....they grow up fast.


----------



## Harper.the.spoo (Sep 3, 2020)

Socialization is super important, but it is also way okay to wait until the first fear period is done. I would prioritize vaccines over socialization. My pup didn’t go on walks until her second set and has been just fine with walks and other social experiences. Once she was potty trained I took her to Home Depot a lot.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Since little Lillie is all grown up now, I'm going to close this thread to further replies.


----------

